# 52 Dangong



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Check this out, its from new vendor : fineslingshot.com. Most people do know Dankung.com but never heard about 52dangong, the 52dangong is the one of largest slingshot brandname and disscusion forum in China, it has somewhat around 150,000 regular members in their forum.

This model which I took is named "bird eating hawk" in chinese words under 52dangong brand.









I have heard a lot of bad things related to Chinese made catty, thus upon reeceiving I did a careful inspection on it and found no defect. this thing is well made.










Only one problem, it did not go with band set, I found a old band set from dankung and installed it temporily, it is no matter to me because it will be install a tex tube set soon.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

150,000 members, wow!

And the packaging looks very classy. Solid looking shooter too!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Please be careful/check twice which material they used for the forks.
What looks like stainless stell is some kind of cast zinc sometimes. I know someone whose forktips just broke of because that zinc was not clean and had enclosures (?) that made it break. He posted a Picture of that. In the wrong moment that can cost you an eye.

I for myself wouldn´t buy too cheap stuff...just don´t want to take a risk or regret the buy.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Please be careful/check twice which material they used for the forks.
> What looks like stainless stell is some kind of cast zinc sometimes. I know someone whose forktips just broke of because that zinc was not clean and had enclosures (?) that made it break. He posted a Picture of that. In the wrong moment that can cost you an eye.
> 
> I for myself wouldn´t buy too cheap stuff...just don´t want to take a risk or regret the buy.


I did check forks with a magnet found it's Non-magnetic ( stainless steel is also no magnetic) but for sure i use a steel ball bearing to tapping test the forks for sound, the tap sound was solid.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Ohyeah looks wonderful, the box is pretty cool, i like it


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Line up with new friends, compare the size


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice friends!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a beauty!


----------

